# How big would you go with a 20hp motor?



## eagle24 (Nov 25, 2018)

As I said in a earlier post, I have a nearly new Suzuki 20hp EFI 4 stroke. It's a short shaft, so I need a 15" transom. I have found a Alumicraft MV1648 for $1850. I believe it's the model with a center seat (I'm gonna find out tomorrow). I'm also looking at the Lowe 1648M Aura. I could probably fit a Alumacraft MV1648 NCS with floor in my budget as well if I could find one close enough. If I went with a Alweld, it looks like I might have to go with the 1648 flat jon and drop the mod-v. Haven't gotten pricing yet on the Lowe boats, so I'm not for sure where they will come in. Seems all the Alumacraft Dealers near North Alabama are dropping the line and won't be dealers after the end of the year. Anything else I should consider? Is 1648 about max I should consider in size? I'd be happy with 20mph with just me in the boat with gear.


----------



## MrGiggles (Nov 25, 2018)

eagle24 said:


> As I said in a earlier post, I have a nearly new Suzuki 20hp EFI 4 stroke. It's a short shaft, so I need a 15" transom. I have found a Alumicraft MV1648 for $1850. I believe it's the model with a center seat (I'm gonna find out tomorrow). I'm also looking at the Lowe 1648M Aura. I could probably fit a Alumacraft MV1648 NCS with floor in my budget as well if I could find one close enough. If I went with a Alweld, it looks like I might have to go with the 1648 flat jon and drop the mod-v. Haven't gotten pricing yet on the Lowe boats, so I'm not for sure where they will come in. Seems all the Alumacraft Dealers near North Alabama are dropping the line and won't be dealers after the end of the year. Anything else I should consider? Is 1648 about max I should consider in size? I'd be happy with 20mph with just me in the boat with gear.



I wouldn't go bigger than 16', and I'd say a 14' would be optimal, assuming a 48" width. 

25hp is typically the maximum for most 1448s.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Nov 25, 2018)

When I upgraded from a 14’ to a 16’ I put my 20 on. It pushed it well and I was happy as long as I was alone or had my daughter with me. I upgraded to max hp for the hull as I often max out my load capacity with my big boys and gear. If it’s a light load situation for you the 20 will be good on a 16. I wouldn’t go any bigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle24 (Nov 25, 2018)

Lowe makes a Roughneck 1546 welded boat that might be sweet with a 20hp. If I drop down to 1448 size, how much stability will be lost? I want something stable with 2 people. I'm only 170 lbs, but I have a buddy that would probably be with me some. He's 260 lbs. I wish I had a feel for how stable a 1448 is.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Nov 25, 2018)

Wider is always better. A 1656 or so would be sweet and can always upgrade the motor in a couple years if needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle24 (Nov 25, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Wider is always better. A 1656 or so would be sweet and can always upgrade the motor in a couple years if needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wonder if a 1448 would be more stable than a 1546? The 1546 has 1.5 sq ft more bottom area. One issue with going much bigger than 1648 is finding a hull with a 15" transom. So far I haven't seen any other than possibly custom.


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 25, 2018)

Hulls are all different and saying that a 1448 is more stable than a 1648 could be somewhat false. Different builders build their hulls differently in that some are MUCH more stable than others. Some are built to handle and go fast. Others are tanks that you can run into your buddies and/or trees, rocks, stumps, you'll never hurt the boat but it won't get out of it's own way even maximized with horsepower.

Ran a 20 on my war eagle 1548 for a little bit and it was ok if I was alone, 24mph max, slow to plane but it would plane. Stuck that same yamaha on a 1448 Lowe, wouldn't even plane it-with nothing but me in the boat. Again, different hull. With two in the war eagle, it will plane but it takes forever and a day. It now has a 25 on it, and has had a 25 on it for 8 years now, and planing is no problem. 2 up, it's a little slower but still plenty safe. Boat is rated for 40hp. 16" transom. I'd like to put a 40 yamaha on it but finding a 15" 40hp is not easy unless it's a merc or 'rude-and for personal reasons, I really don't want either one of those.

War eagle's one of the manufacturers that will cut a 20/21" transom to make it work with your 15" motor. All you have to do is specify it when you tell the dealer to spec out the boat. Have sold many that way. They put a notch in the transom, and it doesn't look weird. It works great. Perhaps others can/will do the same if you ask BUT you have to tell the dealer that's what you want. If they don't want to mess with it, call the manufacturer directly and ask if they'll do it and how much. Depending on what boats you're looking at, you may be forced to look at a smaller boat or sell the motor & pick up a long shaft motor.


----------



## surfman (Nov 26, 2018)

I have a 1448 and it is extremely stable, I also have a 20 hp Yamaha 4s and it pushes the boat with minimum load at about 27 mph. The boat is actually rated for a 35 hp and really, that is a lot for this boat but I am sure it could handle it. I should note that the boat is a 1992 year model and 4 strokes were not that common then so that may be why the 35 hp rating. A 35 hp 4s is probably way to heavy.


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 26, 2018)

i wouldnt go bigger than a 14'


----------



## JNG (Nov 26, 2018)

Depends on hull style, hull weight, and weight of people/accessories/gear. Also depends on your wants and needs. Generally speaking I would not put a 20hp on anything larger than a 1648 flat/mv or a 1670 semi/deep vee.


----------



## surfman (Dec 5, 2018)

This weekend used it with a friend and we had the boat loaded, top speed was about 16 mph. I am thinking of getting a second prop when the boat is loaded like this, usually it is just me in the boat. I would like to downsize the pitch by 1" to see if that helps.


----------



## eagle24 (Dec 5, 2018)

Well, I ended up going a different direction. Traded my 20hp Suzi in on a new boat with a 25hp Suzuki. 1542 tunnel flat bottom skiff w/hydraulic jack plate.


----------



## surfman (Dec 6, 2018)

Sweet 8)


----------



## wmk0002 (Dec 6, 2018)

eagle24 said:


> Well, I ended up going a different direction. Traded my 20hp Suzi in on a new boat with a 25hp Suzuki. 1542 tunnel flat bottom skiff w/hydraulic jack plate.



Cool. Mind me asking what and where you got the quote on the Lowe Aura? I got one from a dealer I believe in Albertville and it was like $2500+ for just the hull. I ended up getting an Alumacraft 1648 NCS flat bottom for $1850 + $750 for Tennessee trailer + tax.


----------



## eagle24 (Dec 8, 2018)

wmk0002 said:


> eagle24 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I ended up going a different direction. Traded my 20hp Suzi in on a new boat with a 25hp Suzuki. 1542 tunnel flat bottom skiff w/hydraulic jack plate.
> ...



The Sports Center in Perry GA


----------



## wmk0002 (Dec 10, 2018)

eagle24 said:


> wmk0002 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle24 said:
> ...



Oh, I was wondering if it was from the local place in Albertville where I got mine. I think it was Freedom Marine? Just curious if they typically have high prices for future reference.


----------



## fyr4efect (Dec 15, 2018)

eagle24 said:


> As I said in a earlier post, I have a nearly new Suzuki 20hp EFI 4 stroke. It's a short shaft, so I need a 15" transom. I have found a Alumicraft MV1648 for $1850. I believe it's the model with a center seat (I'm gonna find out tomorrow). I'm also looking at the Lowe 1648M Aura. I could probably fit a Alumacraft MV1648 NCS with floor in my budget as well if I could find one close enough. If I went with a Alweld, it looks like I might have to go with the 1648 flat jon and drop the mod-v. Haven't gotten pricing yet on the Lowe boats, so I'm not for sure where they will come in. Seems all the Alumacraft Dealers near North Alabama are dropping the line and won't be dealers after the end of the year. Anything else I should consider? Is 1648 about max I should consider in size? I'd be happy with 20mph with just me in the boat with gear.



Make sure you ck the actual transom length as all 15" transoms aren't 15". Also ck the Suzuki manual for engine mounting cav-plate recommended height from bottom of transom.


----------



## thedude (Dec 16, 2018)

OP pics or it never happened! Come on!


----------

